# Terminator: Diese Stars spielen neben Arnie im Reboot



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator: Diese Stars spielen neben Arnie im Reboot* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Terminator: Diese Stars spielen neben Arnie im Reboot


----------



## Odin333 (8. Mai 2014)

Ob wir innerhalb einer Menschlichen Lebensspanne noch erfahren werden, ob der Kampf Mensch vs. Maschine in der Zukunft ein gutes oder böses Ende nehmen wird?

Mit dem Reboot wird die Zeit denkbar knapp.


----------



## Soulja110 (8. Mai 2014)

Naja sobald Zeitreisen im Spiel sind, ist die Storyline sowieso fürn Arsch ^^


----------



## Worrel (8. Mai 2014)

Noch ein Reboot ... ? _*gähn*_ 
Sollte es nicht noch mehr Filme mit C. Bale geben? Hieß das nicht auch ursprünglich "erster Teil einer Trilogie"?
Und gibt es diesmal wenigstens einen sauberen Reboot oder wird das auch mit einer weiteren Zeitreise erklärt, bei der nachher an allen Ecken Unstimmigkeiten auftreten?


----------



## springenderBusch (8. Mai 2014)

Da wird der Arnie wohl nur noch Motion Capture vor einem grünen Hintergrund für das Gesicht machen.
Was anderes kann man ihm in der Rolle nicht mehr abnehmen.
Man hat in ESCAPE Plan deutlich gesehen das er nun über 60 ist.
Das birgt Potential sehr unglaubwürdig rüber zu kommen.
Oder er pumpt sich so sinnlos mit Steroiden voll, daß es ihm nach den Dreharbeiten sein Herz zerreißt.
Dann ist dieses Reboot sein Vermächtnis.


----------



## DerBloP (8. Mai 2014)

Das ist doch Mega Kacke...!
Anstatt einen Fünften und letzten Teil zu drehen, wo John Connor (der Sohn von Sängerin Sarah Connor  ) noch eine große Schlacht mit Skynet führt mit höhen und tiefen, und am Ende Kyle Rees in die vergangenheit schickt, um den Loop zu vervollständigen...NEiiiiiN hier muß man einen Grauehnhaften Reboot drauß machen...
Echt Klasse, ich wußte echt nicht wie alt ich bin, um in die Liga der Dinosaurier aufzusteigen, denn Umsatz macht man mit mir und anderen Altersgenossen scheinbar nicht mehr. Wird Zeit meine Rente einzufordern, und der neuen Generation den Trohn zu überlassen. 
Ab ins Gas


----------



## LOX-TT (8. Mai 2014)

Ich will keinen Terminator Reboot


----------



## wind1945 (8. Mai 2014)

Nach Terminator 2 wurde es immer schlechter ...
Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass Cristian Bale die Trilogie voll macht, obwohl so toll waren die Dinger auch nicht. Die werden nciht einmal im Free TV gezeigt.

Gruß


----------



## HNRGargamel (8. Mai 2014)

Kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass das Reb00t was wird...

Terminator 1 und 2 sind kult und werden sicherlich nicht durch bessere Technik übertroffen... alleine Salvation war aus meiner Sicht schon zu übertrieben. Diese ganzen verschiedenen "Terminator-Flugzeuge-Motorräder...". Sie hätten einfach wie in Teil 2 am Anfang gezeigt T-800er gegen Menschen kämpfen lassen sollen...

Vorallem, in Teil 1-3 war ein Terminator quasi unzerstörbar. In Salvation plötzlich nur noch Kanonenfutter...


----------



## hawkytonk (8. Mai 2014)

Alte News.  

Infos zum Thema: 
(Diese News sind aber auch schon etwas angestaubter.  )
#1 Ein Sequel zu den Jurassic Park -Filmen ist in der Mache - Jurassic World. Spielt einige Jahre nach dem 3ten Teil; mit neuen Charakteren und evtl. ein/zwei Gastauftritten aus den alten Filmen. 

#2 Dieses Jahr erscheint ein neuer Herkules -Film. Mit The Rock in der Hauptrolle. Trailer gibts schon. Schaut gut aus. (Eigentlich erscheinen sogar zwei Herkules-Verfilmungen, nur ist der zweite allein schon vom Trailer her total schrottig und langweilig.)

#3 Der neue  Mad Max -Film (1 von 3) kommt (Mai) nächstes Jahr.

#4 Der Superman/Batman -Film (quasi MoS2) und ein/der Justice League -Film werden nacheinander abgedreht.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Mai 2014)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Alte News.


 
Das ist offenbar dein Lieblingsspruch. 

Die Pressemitteilung von Paramount dazu hat uns heute erreicht.


----------



## Mothman (8. Mai 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Das ist offenbar dein Lieblingsspruch.


Und auch irgendwie ein Widerspruch. "Alte News" ..


----------

